# Happy 6th birthday Keefer!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hard to believe my baby boy is already 6 years old! Here we are picking him up at the airport










That little ball of fluff turned into such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Keefer!

:cake:



You handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday to Mr Handsome!!!

H


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 6th Birthday, Keefer!

Beautiful boy!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

:birthday: to one of my favorite German shepherds on this board :cake:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He sure did. He's gorgeous! Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy birthday to Keef.. can't believe he's 6 years old.. I remember the puppy pictures.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Keefer!! Another year of keeping Mom and Dad on ther toes!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:cake: :birthday:
:wub: Happy birthday handsome Keefer!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

:birthday: Keefer!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Keefer!!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

6?? I can't believe he is that age already! Happy, hAPPy Birthday to Keefer!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy #6 Birthday handsome. :birthday:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy 6th!!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

Very nice looking boy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't believe he's already 6 either, he still acts like an overgrown puppy sometimes!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

A belated Happy Birthday to one of the few handsome young
boys I've met in person!!

(SIX?!?!? Where does the time go?)

:wub:


----------

